# Deactivate



## Leetaylor81 (Feb 12, 2020)

I would watch what happen when you cancel a block they say you have 45 mins to cancel its a big lie I never used my account phone got stolen and then all the sudden there was activity on my account I emailed them they said well look into it never did then I got a letter of deactivation due to cancelling to many blocks lies I only did one block and I finished it so watch how they lie to people


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> *Interpreted by Baby Yoda with punctuation:*
> I would watch what happens when you cancel a block(ride). So watch how Uber lies to people.


ummm this is Amazon not Uber


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> ummm this is Amazon not Uber


But I just can't read it.....


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> But I just can't read it.....


just read the forum header it says flex


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Leetaylor81 said:


> I would watch what happen when you cancel a block they say you have 45 mins to cancel its a big lie I never used my account phone got stolen and then all the sudden there was activity on my account I emailed them they said well look into it never did then I got a letter of deactivation due to cancelling to many blocks lies I only did one block and I finished it so watch how they lie to people


Uhmmm... what did you expect them to do? Allow someone with your stolen phone to continue to access the app? -o: Can I steal your debit card? Just tell them it wasn't you. See how long that card stays active.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

I saw a wall of text coupled with really bad grammar and spelling. That explains the "Deactivate".


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Leetaylor81 said:


> I would watch what happen when you cancel a block they say you have 45 mins to cancel its a big lie I never used my account phone got stolen and then all the sudden there was activity on my account I emailed them they said well look into it never did then I got a letter of deactivation due to cancelling to many blocks lies I only did one block and I finished it so watch how they lie to people


You have to log into the app every time you access it so someone stole your phone AND your fingerprint and/or guessed your Amazon password? Riiiiiiigght.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

cdm813 said:


> You have to log into the app every time you access it so someone stole your phone AND your fingerprint and/or guessed your Amazon password? Riiiiiiigght.


You aren't accusing him / her of giving / selling his / her Nokia 2.2 to a Cuban / DR / *insert country here* cartel, are you?


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

cdm813 said:


> You have to log into the app every time you access it so someone stole your phone AND your fingerprint and/or guessed your Amazon password? Riiiiiiigght.


I've only had to enter my password once on the Flex app. And that was my first time logging in. Now I DO have to take photos quite often, but no passwords.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Can someone deactivate this thread?


----------

